# [SOLVED] need help overclocking



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi TSF,
Okay so I want to overclock my PC. I have overclocked it before using the turbo setting that comes with the P4P800 motherboard and have overclocked it by 20%, the speed was 3.3GHz from a 2.8GHz but now i want to overclock my CPU, Ram, and maybe my graphics card. My specs are 
Intel P4 HT 2.8GHz CPU 
2x1GB DDR 400 Ram 
ATi Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP 512MB
ASUS P4P800 Deluxe motherboard 
I do not have any custom cooling but when I overclocked it using turbo mod my CPU temp would not go higher then 45C after 20 full min of high CPU usage. The CPU usage was always in the 90% or above.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: need help overclocking*

sorry to say dude; but those era P4's were horrible overclockers ....... the extra 300 mhz certainly was not worth the trouble ! they surely didnt do well running Prime 95 stress test on them when overclocked ...............

play things safe ................. go to ebay and you can buy 3.4 cpus rather cheap now days


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: need help overclocking*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-P4-651-3-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-P4-478-3-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: need help overclocking*

I know that but it's no trouble for me. I overclocked it to 3.2GHz right now and the only thing i need now is a software to moniter my cpu temp and help on overclocking my ram. If you can help me with that I would really appreciate it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: need help overclocking*

overclocking your ram ?????/ when you overclock your cpu you are also overclocking your ram ?

download and run cpu-z (free) and you will soon see what I am talking about

as for monitoring temps

PC wizard (decent)

*sensorsview pro* (30 day trial ......... I really like this one)

Core Temp Monitor (good)

Real temp


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: need help overclocking*

Thanks for the info Linderman


----------

